# Vaginal dryness after implantation??



## branham22

So yeaterday morning I had some brown spotting on my undies when I woke up. Not much at all. Just 3 brown spots. I was soo excited because I started having other symptoms like slight breast tenderness and yesterday I was having cramps only on my right side and I have been a little nauseated.

I woke up this morning and took my temp and it was 96.5. I didn't have any other spotting until around 9:15-9:30. When I went to the bathroom I had some brighter spots. It was a bigger spot then last time and it was red/light red. It was probably 2 1/2-3 inches big. I put a pad on but there is only a small spot now and its light pink. I am still having cramping but not nearly as much and the light pink bleeding/spotting is gone.

Another thing I am having is some vaginal dryness. I'm usually never like this. Is this normal after implantation? Input please!


----------



## Scout

It may just be mid cycle spotting and not implantation. Pregnancy symptoms wouldn't begin the same day as implantation since it takes roughly 2 or 3 days after implantation for the hcg to be released into the blood and rise enough to cause symptoms. Of course hormonal shifts during the luteal phase can cause those symptoms, but they don't necessarily mean pregnancy. As far as dryness, I'm not sure, but I'd think that you would have more cm bc of all the hormonal changes going on if it was implantation. I've been pregnant 3 times and I get more wetness, but that's just me. I suppose everyone is different.


----------



## jenmcn1

I had vaginal dryness after implantation! I really didn't notice an increase in any discharge until I was about 6 weeks along. I had quite a bit of discharge leading up to implantation and then nothing after that!! Sounds like you might be pregnant!


----------



## branham22

Thanks Jen! I really hope so!


----------



## branham22

Thanks Jen! I really hope so! Also did u take your temps? Can u remember what your temps were around implantation time?


----------



## Jezzielin

What qualifies as dry? I might have little to no CM but if I check I can get some creamy or sticky (not stretchy) CM... 

How can you tell if you are dry?


----------



## branham22

That's how I am too Jez! I have little to no cm and that's not normal for me.

My temp went up to 97.0 today!


----------



## Jezzielin

So being 10DPO today, I should be getting more dry then I guess?


----------



## branham22

I'm not sure hun. If it works out for me ill let you know!


----------



## msprincess

Hey ladies, I'm feeling pretty dry down there this month after wat could have been possible implantation 2 days ago! Yikes - I really hope this is a good sign for us as I'm not usually dry leading up to af!! Babydust and more babydust!!! xx


----------



## branham22

Let us know if you get your BFP msprincess! I took a test this morning and it was neg :( Still light bleeding though so I hope im not out yet!

Baby dust for all of us!


----------



## msprincess

branham22 said:


> Let us know if you get your BFP msprincess! I took a test this morning and it was neg :( Still light bleeding though so I hope im not out yet!
> 
> Baby dust for all of us!

Aww will sure do if I ever do get to see two lines on a stick,lol! U too, hope the bleeding is just implantation for u!! All we can do is stay positive :hugs:


----------



## msprincess

Btw, wat dpo are you? FF keeps changing my o date, but right now I'm 11dpo and today had a stitch-like cramp/pain in my lower tummy all day! Gosh I told myself not to symptom spot this month aswell! Yh, right .. :winkwink:


----------



## angelady

Hi everyone, i am new to the group and so happy i found this particular thread that i will bookmark it. i'm ~ 25th day of cycle (af day usually 22-25th day) so very hopeful, but also staying realistic--all hp test -ve except two from yest morning with very very faint second line that i can hardly see. had faint cramping a few days ago, which i dont normally ever get and of course naturally i was concerned. and now i have a lot of dryness. i had this before and really hoped it was an early sign of conception but then got af shortly after i noticed it.

wishing everyone the best this cycle.


----------



## ittybittycoy

So happy you posted this thread, I am confused with my chart and am now experiencing dryness. I truly believe I O'ed on CD14 cause I had pain and the whole nine yards, yet it has not been confirmed by FF... also, I did have some spotting on 12-14DPO if O occured on CD14. Could the spotting have been implantation or am I just pulling at strings? I will attach my chart, but I promise it isn't pretty, lol :haha:.

My Ovulation Chart


----------

